# 7/16" hole saw...sort of!



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I suppose it qualifies as a hole saw although it isn't being used quite that way.
I needed a way to make a setback cut that was dead center to the hole drilled in the pen blank.
My previous attempts at this have not gone well. There has always been an alignment problem in the end result.
This, I believe will be the ticket. I found a steel sleeve that was almost the correct size and fashioned 4 saw teeth into it with a slight outward set. I set up the blank to turn between centers so it would not be a disaster if there was a catch. It didn't take much to hold the saw with a vise grip and advance it toward the end. The red plastic is sized to fit snugly in the 10mm hole. This was all done before the brass tube is glued in.
Sometimes making these tools is as much fun as making the project!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool Idea!


----------

